# Unsecured Personal Loans (€2,000 for one year)



## CCOVICH (28 Jan 2006)

_*€2,000 personal loan for 1 year

*_*[broken link removed]*

8.0% APR (variable), cost of credit €87.71, repayment €173.98 per month

Note: You must be an EBS *member* to avail of the 8% rate, otherwise APRs charged can be as high as 12.75% depending on applicant status.

EBS loans are provided by GE Money.

*[broken link removed]*

8.65% APR (variable), cost of credit €94.94, repayment €174.58 per month

Hibernian Direct loans are provided by GE Money.

*[broken link removed]
*
  8.65% APR (variable), cost of credit €94.94, repayment €174.58 per month 

  Note:  APR charged can be as high as 16.85% and is dependent on applicant status.


*GE Money*

8.8% APR (variable), cost of credit €96.60, repayment €174.72

Note that APRs charged can be as high as 13.35% depending on applicant status.


*[broken link removed]
*
 8.65% APR (variable), cost of credit €91.62, repayment €174.30 per month 

 Note:  APR charged can be as high as 16.4% and is dependent on applicant status.

 One Direct loans are provided by GE Money



Note that all cost of credit and repayment figures are quoted for indicative purposes only. For further information, please click the links above. Not all applicants will be able to avail of the above rates as certain criteria apply. Information will be reviewed and updated regularly. Askaboutmoney does not accept any responsiblity for inaccuracies in the information.


----------

